

News.YC users - how about coming together to create a mentor group? - maxklein

As several of us here are, I'm working on my startup. Sometimes I sit back and I think - am I going the right path? Have I got lost in the fog of business? Does this even make sense?<p>The people I know will say yes because they believe in me. But I need analysts, people who are also involved in technology.<p>Hence my idea - the various startup founders on this site create a group where we can discuss and mentor each others startups. Give advice on marketing, on design, on usability, on funding etc.<p>Anyone interested or do you all just want to stick it out with the solo thing?
======
aitoehigie
I thought News.YC was a group?

~~~
maxklein
Things move through here very quickly. Real discussion has to revolve around
the same startups through all stages of the project. News.YC is a very short
attention span project, I'm thinking something more detailed.

------
ideas101
i think its a fantastic idea provided there are few committed and determined
individuals ready to volunteer here to help each other - i always believed in
the power of synergy ... "Synergy generates incredible Energy".

